# Mách bạn cách lưu trữ tiện lợi cho không gian sống



## lindanga (4/8/21)

Mách bạn cách lưu trữ tiện lợi cho không gian sống Không quan trọng sống trong ngôi nhà rộng hay hẹp, chỉ cần biết cách bố trí thông minh bạn sẽ có một không gian sống thoải mái trong căn hộ của mình. Thách thức lớn nhất của những căn hộ nhỏ nói chung đó là tìm ra những giải pháp thiết thực và thông minh để sắp xếp đồ đạc Máy tạo mùi thơm. Vẫn sử dụng những đồ đạc thông dụng như những căn hộ khác, vẫn cần đảm bảo những sinh hoạt thường ngày, việc sắp xếp đồ đạc trở thành bài toán khó cho bất kỳ một căn hộ nhỏ nào. Bên cạnh việc lựa chọn nội thất, sắp xếp đồ đạc gọn gàng, gia chủ cần chọn lựa cho mình một phong cách trang trí nhà. Tạo phong cách xuyên suốt cho căn hộ sẽ mang lại dấu ấn cá tính riêng cho ngôi nhà của bạn mua máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở đà nẵng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Căn hộ với diện tích 40m2 này được bố trí các không gian theo chiều dọc của căn hộ. Không gian phòng khách, phòng ăn tối và bếp được đặt liền nhau. Song song với các không gian này là nơi nghỉ ngơi và phòng vệ sinh. Căn hộ 40m2 này được bố trí khá đơn giản, do trần thấp nên nội thất được gia chủ lựa chọn cũng hạn chế chiều cao. Căn hộ được lát sàn gỗ ấm áp, không gian dành cho việc tiếp khách trở nên thông thoáng hơn khi bài trí bộ sofa, bàn và 2 chiếc ghế gỗ kiểu dáng đơn giản. Do hạn chế về diện tích nên gia chủ chọn giải pháp tivi treo tường. Dù diện tích có phần khiêm tốn nhưng mọi người trong gia đình luôn cảm thấy ấm áp và dễ chịu khi quây quần ở không gian sinh hoạt chung này. Đối diện với không gian tiếp khách được bài trí một góc làm việc nho nhỏ. Với chiếc bàn màu trắng nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi và ghế trong suốt tạo cảm giác "ăn gian" diện tích của căn phòng. Nối tiếp góc làm việc nhỏ xinh là không gian bếp nấu, nơi ăn uống của gia đình. Không gian bếp cùng góc nhỏ ăn uống mỗi ngày được trang bị tủ treo tường, bàn chân cao cùng đèn chùm màu vàng tạo cảm giác thân thiện và gần gũi cho người sử dụng. Ngăn cách giữa không gian tiếp khách, ăn uống với nơi nghỉ ngơi bằng bức vách nhựa màu trắng. Gian nghỉ ngơi tuy nhỏ nhưng vẫn đủ để mang lại vẻ đẹp thoải mái và phong cách riêng cho căn phòng. Lựa chọn cách trang trí đơn giản, màu sắc nhã nhặn cho tường và chăn ga cũng đủ giúp căn phòng nghỉ ngơi trẻ trung và hiện đại. Đối diện với phòng ngủ là phòng vệ sinh chung được chọn lựa đồ đạc tiện lợi cho mọi thành viên trong gia đình khi sử dụng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dành cho spa.


----------

